# Nicotine problems



## Christopher (3/3/16)

Hi Guys, 

I am sure this has been covered before but I couldn't really find the answers I was looking for. 

I would really like to get more into the DIY scene, I have been trying for a few months and have just one issue, whenever I add nic to my mix I am getting a burnt throat which is not pleasant. 

I can mix up my flavours and they are fine and dandy, then the moment I add nic I am getting a burnt throat and it doesn't seem to really matter what I do, I vape 3mg premium juice no problem with no burn, I add 2mg to a DIY and it's burning. I've tried using "smooth" and "EM" to try smooth things out but not helping, and it doesn't seem to be a steeping issue either. 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks 

BTW - thought my nic was old so I bought a fresh bottle and still the same results...


----------



## Ezekiel (3/3/16)

Is it nic in VG or PG? In VG, make sure to shake the hell out of the nic bottle before you add it - had the same problem and that solved it for me.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christopher (3/3/16)

It's VG nic - will try this and see what happens - thanks!


----------



## stevie g (3/3/16)

Nic does need to blend into the eliquid, lots of shaking over a couple of days should do it. You are experiencing nic hot spots.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

